# gender



## baron101 (Aug 17, 2011)

how can you tell what gender a sulcata tortoise is.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi baron101:

May we know your name and where you are?

To be able to tell if your tortoise is male or female, it has to be about 10 to 15" long in a straight line from front to back.

We can offer you a GUESS, if you will post a picture of the tortoise's underside, showing us a good view of the area around the tail.


----------



## baron101 (Aug 17, 2011)

My name is nathaniel and i live in charlotte nc


----------



## baron101 (Aug 17, 2011)

here is its underside so can you give me a guess.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 17, 2011)

baron101 said:


> here is its underside so can you give me a guess.



you have a few years ahead of you to tell what your little guy might be. An educated guess even at 3 years old is just that ....a " guess"

JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2011)

Baby tortoises usually all look female until a bit before they reach sexual maturity. But I'm guessing male on this baby.


----------



## baron101 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks


----------

